# snow glow leo



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

what defines a snow glow leopard gecko?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

SHT Mack snow Albino (any strain). Basically a Mack snow Sunglow.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

i have albinos, hybino, shctb, mack snow and mack snow het albino, what would be the easiest way of making this with what i have? how many season would it take?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

ern79 said:


> i have albinos, hybino, shctb, mack snow and mack snow het albino, what would be the easiest way of making this with what i have? how many season would it take?


Your Hybino? Is it a SH? Are any of your snows hypos/super hypos?

Also the albino strains are the same? (I'll assume Tremper)

If the hybino carries Hypo or is visually SH, and tangerine then you could (the below assumes the Hybino is only heterozygous for Hypo)

Hybino x Mack snow het Albino
*
12.5% Mack snow hypo T_albino*
12.5% Mack snow hypo het T_albino
12.5% Mack snow T_albino
12.5% Mack snow het T_albino
12.5% Hypo T_albino
12.5% Hypo het T_albino
12.5% T_albino
12.5% Normal het T_albino

Now, I asked whether the Hybino is a SH, as there is a chance of the reduced spotting and tangerine carrying over, if so you could have snowglows in one season (should the dice fall in your favour).

Otherwise, if the offspring don't show reduced spotting hold back offspring and selective breed from there.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

I got lazy and asked the easy question, i thought a little more about it while waiting for the answer and thats what i got to, the mack het female is currently in with the hybino male, hes is very reduced but not totally patternless, whats the distinction between hypo and super hypo? thanks


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

also, what would they be called if they were hypo albino mack snows not super hypo?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

ern79 said:


> I got lazy and asked the easy question, i thought a little more about it while waiting for the answer and thats what i got to, the mack het female is currently in with the hybino male, hes is very reduced but not totally patternless, whats the distinction between hypo and super hypo? thanks


Hypo has spots confined to the banding areas, like Zebedee below









Super Hypo is a complete lack of spots on the body, like Bungle below











ern79 said:


> also, what would they be called if they were hypo albino mack snows not super hypo?


A Hypo albino mack snow would be called just that as far as I am aware. You need the tangerine influence for Snowglows. Below are some examples of snowglows from a previous thread
Bright snowglow









Pale snowglow









And a stunning snowglow enigma


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you very much, lots of good info: victory:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

ern79 said:


> Thank you very much, lots of good info: victory:


No problem, remember to post pics of the little ones!


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

will do, i have some funny looking mack snow offspring, trouble is pics are all on my phone not my camera and ive lost the lead for the computer, will have to remember to snap what ive got tommorow and post pics of my other projects, thanks again for the help.


----------

